

Ask HN : Implementing a scalable Chat server. - ilolu

I am working on an idea which involves chat backend. I don&#x27;t have much knowledge about scalable systems. If I need to have a scalable chat backend, should I go ahead with ejabberd or should I write some custom software. And What are the design decisions that I should consider if I am writing custom software. Or is there any other better alternative?
======
apgwoz
Why reinvent the wheel? ejabberd is likely your best bet at least until you
need to customize it heavily.

